#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  >  Excel to powerpoint template

## pkantilal

Hello

Im an intern at a ecommerce company, and every day i have have to produce 80 Powerpoints from data that i recieve in an excel file.

So i have an powerpoint template, where i need to change 10 fields, fields that i have to pull from the excel file.

Each line containing 10 columns of data that i put in the powerpoint presentation and save it, one by one in a prticular name, (ps i 

have to save it, as PDF too).

ive seen some examples in the internet, but couldnt find nothing from VBA examples that could help me.

Is there a way that i could save 4 hours of my time?

Thank you for any help.

----------

